
Texas Instruments' New Headlights Dazzle with a Million Pixels - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/texas-instruments-headlights
======
upofadown
>A driverless car won’t have hands to tell that man waiting at the curb that
it’s safe to cross the street.

I consider this a feature. Someone sitting in a box specifically designed to
isolate them from the surrounding environment should not be attempting to
direct pedestrian traffic.

It is always sort of amusing to read things about car/pedestrian interactions
written by people who obviously don't walk very much...

------
nicois
Why wouldn't a driverless car have a means of signalling nearby people? When
it's not possible to directly indicate you are aware of a pedestrian by
waving, a quick flash of the headlights is common.

